# Ackies



## Tony Stark (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys just thought I’d post a pic of my young ackies.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 27, 2017)

They look so cool just basking away there 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 27, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> They look so cool just basking away there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



They are a great species to keep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 29, 2017)

Here are my two "dumb and dumber" always destroying anything nice I place in there enclosure ... [emoji849]








Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 29, 2017)

Rocks, hollow logs, and tile stacks seem to be the only things they don't destroy.


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 29, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Here are my two "dumb and dumber" always destroying anything nice I place in there enclosure ... [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that second photo. they really are awesome to keep


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 29, 2017)

This the trio we used to have.


----------

